# Titanium Fiber Cotton - Elite Version



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)

My first tins of TFC Elite just arrived and I'm amped to try it. Not sure how they can improve on what I considered to be perfect wicking material.

Right off the bat, the Elite cotton is a little more difficult to work with compared to the standard TFC because it's softer and fluffier and seems to have more body. Also, the cotton is really packed tight into the tin because you get more than the previous version.

Of course, the most important issue is one of flavour... well for me anyway... and they say it lasts longer as well and wicks better...

This will be my very first impressions and I will use it for a few days before making a final call but already I can feel and taste there most certainly is a difference. I think that it is wicking better because there does seem to be a flavour improvement which surprises me... so right off it's a Chicken Dinner but I will report back in a day or two once the excitement has worn off and I can make an informed report back!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog (1/11/18)

Damn  was so hoping to hear that normal TFC is better or at least no difference.
For sale TFC cotton

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)

Bulldog said:


> Damn  was so hoping to hear that normal TFC is better or at least no difference.
> For sale TFC cotton



@Bulldog I will certainly be using both because I have tons of stock of both... TFC normal is still outBLOODYstanding cotton!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)

OK, testing continues... I rebuilt two Dvarw DL's both with the identical 2.5mm Ni80 Alien Coils one with TFC and one with TFC Elite and filled both with Red Pill. Both went onto mods were driven by the Dicodes chipset. Again the TFC Elite is a little more difficult to use because it's softer to the touch, fluffier and seems to have more body to it than the normal TFC which I can wick blindfolded these days.

There is little doubt in my mind that the Elite wicks faster and chain vaping both proved the Elite does that much better in the wicking department. 

What about the most important of all and that is the flavour? Very difficult to tell them apart in the flavour department but I guess Elite does just that much better because it wicks faster and my gut feeling is it will probably last better than the normal TFC... time will tell... we'll see how the vape is in the morning when they have both been standing all night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (1/11/18)

Where can one purchase this? My interest is piqued and I MUST have it NOW

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> Where can one purchase this? My interest is piqued and I MUST have it NOW


you can get it here: from https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-tfc-elite-now-available.t54768/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/11/18)

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher !
Very interesting

Maybe if the TFC Elite wicks faster it might be better for higher power more demanding setups?
But similar for lower power setups?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (1/11/18)

That blue Dani Mini is stunning @Rob Fisher !
And it matches the hoodie, hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/18)

Day 2 with the Elite version and while it's harder to work with than the original it's well worth the little bit of extra effort because it wicks really well and seems to last better with the result it gives you perfect flavour for longer.

Normal TFC is great but the Elite is slightly better! They have improved on it and they have also crammed more into the tin so it's more cost effective as well! All around Chicken Dinner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (5/11/18)

@Rob Fisher when you say “harder to work with”, does it take away from TFC Orginals ability to simple split a piece down the middle for a 3mm Coil. 

With Orginal I kind have gotten used to this ease of use feature. 

Used to struggle with Cotton Bacon in getting my split proportions right and always wasted a fair amount of cotton.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher when you say “harder to work with”, does it take away from TFC Orginals ability to simple split a piece down the middle for a 3mm Coil.
> 
> With Orginal I kind have gotten used to this ease of use feature.
> 
> Used to struggle with Cotton Bacon in getting my split proportions right and always wasted a fair amount of cotton.



@CaliGuy yes that is exactly the issue... however, you can split it into three. And it's worth the extra hassle because it is an improvement in flavour and resilience aka lasts longer with great flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (5/11/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher, splitting 3 ways means more cotton overall which is a winner. 
Order inbound, can’t wait to try it, also plan to do a back to back comparison with orginal.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

I suppose I’ll have to grab a ton of elite now cause the normal TFC seems to be hard to find. 

Hope it’s good and not a fail like I felt cotton bacon prime was cause that definitely wasn’t an improvement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I suppose I’ll have to grab a ton of elite now cause the normal TFC seems to be hard to find.
> 
> Hope it’s good and not a fail like I felt cotton bacon prime was cause that definitely wasn’t an improvement.



@Paul33 it is an improvement and there is also more in the tin and for a 2.5mm coil you can split it into three instead of two wicks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 it is an improvement and there is also more in the tin and for a 2.5mm coil you can split it into three instead of two wicks!


So it’ll last forever then!

Thanks Rob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/19)

Baby Choo taking stock of TFC Elite to make sure we don't run out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival (26/2/19)

I’ve used TFC Elite (still got quite a bit left). I did notice it wicks fast, but as far as taste goes compared to CB I really can’t tell any difference. Maybe my taste buds aren’t very refined lol. I’m sticking to CB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/2/19)

Ordered it with my Fatality preorder. I really hope it is as good or better than Kendo Gold.


----------



## GSM500 (26/2/19)

I have TFC Elite, I get a slight cotton taste from it whereas CBV2 does not give me that at all. I've read a couple of people say the same about TFC Elite but they say the regular one is fine. I'll also stay with CB for now, I'm waiting for someone to stock Mavaton X

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/2/19)

GSM500 said:


> I have TFC Elite, I get a slight cotton taste from it whereas CBV2 does not give me that at all. I've read a couple of people say the same about TFC Elite but they say the regular one is fine. I'll also stay with CB for now, I'm waiting for someone to stock Mavaton X



Is the flavor of the vape better though?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Ordered it with my Fatality preorder. I really hope it is as good or better than Kendo Gold.



It certainly is for me! I get a horrible taste from Kendo Gold!


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It certainly is for me! I get a horrible taste from Kendo Gold!



Okay and is it much better than CBV2 for you flavorwise?

Saturate coils + cotton and give a few dry burns, I get no cotton taste. By the way are you using an old pack? I seem to remember Kendo having a gold/yellow hue to it and I got that horrible cotton taste beginning of 2017. I bought a new pack end of 2017, pure white cotton and no horrible cotton taste. I haven't looked back since but bought a tub of TFC(Will only come with my new RTA end of March)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay and is it much better than CBV2 for you flavorwise?
> 
> Saturate coils + cotton and give a few dry burns, I get no cotton taste. By the way are you using an old pack? I seem to remember Kendo having a gold/yellow hue to it and I got that horrible cotton taste beginning of 2017. I bought a new pack end of 2017, pure white cotton and no horrible cotton taste. I haven't looked back since but bought a tub of TFC(Will only come with my new RTA end of March)



@CMMACKEM I tried Kendo when it first came out a few years ago and tried it once or twice and threw it in the gorge and never tried it again. Then found Cotton Bacon and stuck with that until I found Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend that I really liked and used for a while... then they went insolvent and I found Royal Wicks which was also great and I still have a few packets as back up... then TFC and TFC Elite and I love the tin, the product is really easy to use and is in my humble opinion a cut above the rest!

And then we have Mavaton X which is really hard to work with and looks pretty funky... but for my style of vaping and Red Pill it really EXCELS! I don't know what it is about it but the despite the cost, hassle to use and its look it's my favourite wicking material.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (27/2/19)

Bought a tub of tfb (non elite version), didn't notice it at first but I get a really bad cotton taste, almost like a steely metal taste. And it has become more over time. I either have to vape it out or do the lighter trick. But sometimes I feel like my conscious is playing games on me and I still taste it. fml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/2/19)

Trishan Gounden said:


> Bought a tub of tfb (non elite version), didn't notice it at first but I get a really bad cotton taste, almost like a steely metal taste. And it has become more over time. I either have to vape it out or do the lighter trick. But sometimes I feel like my conscious is playing games on me and I still taste it. fml



That’s strange one.

Tfc is normally good from the get go.

I’m down 6 tins and never had that issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Trishan Gounden said:


> Bought a tub of tfb (non elite version), didn't notice it at first but I get a really bad cotton taste, almost like a steely metal taste. And it has become more over time. I either have to vape it out or do the lighter trick. But sometimes I feel like my conscious is playing games on me and I still taste it. fml



Oh wow! The first person I have ever heard getting that from TFC!


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (27/2/19)

I really tried to like TFC and the Elite. I switched between CBV2 and Elite for the last month in various devices and I am not a fan. The flavor doesn't pop as much like CBV2, Kendo Gold or Native Wicks. It is also not as durable as the aforementioned three.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

Lol, seems like i'm the only person that still uses organic Jap cotton, dammit, feel like a troglodyte!


----------



## Chris du Toit (27/2/19)

I bought a tin of TFC (not the elite one) and it was great, very little wastage and no fuss to work with.

Then I ran out and could only get TFC Elite... so I wicked a few times with it and the flavour was lacking quite a bit which I found very strange as the normal TFC was so good. I thought I might have had some Vapers tongue but nope that was not it. Switched back to Cotton Bacon V2 again (which I was using before TFC) and the flavour was back again. 

Been vaping Red Pill on the Dvarw for a long time now, so the sudden loss in flavour was quite noticeable. It took about three tanks with TFC Elite before I got the usual Red Pill taste again and by then its time to rewick again so wasn't wining there!

Think i'll stay with Cotton Bacon for now, a lot of the hops here in Cape Town only have the Elite version now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GSM500 (27/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Is the flavor of the vape better though?


I can't say that the flavour is better than Cotton Bacon V2. If I had to make a call I'd say they are much the same.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy (27/2/19)

Original TFC is fantastic, not sure what they messed up with the Elite but if I had to guess the higher density of Elite cotton has something to do with it.

Orginal TFC for me was really good at letting you swop a juice and not have the cotton hang on to the previous flavour. Yes I know not ideal to swop juices on the same wick however TFC OG made this possiable.

Lucky for me I found a few tins of TFC OG, tossed the Elite in the bin.l, kept the tin though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (2/3/19)

So I'm not one to jump on hype trains as I've been burnt several times. I was at Blck last week and decided to give this cotton a try, rather apprehensivly. So wicked up my Manta and filled it with my favourite juice and I have to admit, to me this is the real deal. My juices taste better and somehow the vape even feels smoother. It wicks like a champ and there is a noticeable difference between this and CB prime which has been my cotton of choice. 
That said, it's not head and shoulders above CB prime, but the improvement is definitely noticeable. This will now be my new cotton of choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/19)

While I still think Mavaton X is top of the heap when it comes to flavour it's damn expensive and a real hassle to use and you get a lot of wastage Titanium Fiber Cotton Elite is just the Bee Knees! Comes in an awesome tin, is so easy to work with and gives fantastic flavour! The Elite edition is slightly thicker than the normal version and splitting it into 3 is absolutely perfect for wicking three of my 2.5mm Ni80 Aliens!

The Dvarw Army is now wicked with TFC Elite and ready for juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/3/19)

Agree with most above that the original TFC is better than the new elite version. I get a slight cotton taste off of a fresh TFC elite wicking, but it usually goes away after 2 or so hits. That being said, I am quite happy with the performance so I'll be sticking with it for a while. CBv2 would be my next choice as for me it is very close in comparison with the flavors of juice that I vape. 

For me, both the TFC's handle menthol / mint type juices better than CBv2. I seem to get a crisper coolness and a smoother hit.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (7/3/19)

I find this cotton to be very good with no break in or cotton taste.
However cotton bacon prime wicks faster and gives me a more saturated vape.
Flavor is same no difference.
It lasts a long time without changing colour.
Cant handle power well, many times I found my wicks broken in center of the coil.


----------

